# Rhom Got Cloudy Eye



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

got home a week ago from a 3 week long vacation and checked my rhom and saw he has something wrong with one of his eyes.

symptoms:
it wasnt bulging alot, just cloudy and kind of darkened. u can see in the pictures below his normal eye and his bad eye. hes also not eating like he use to before my vacation. ive been leaving in food for a couple of hours and scooping it out. he still swims around like he normally does tho.

im guessing he got the injury bumping into something because its only on 1 eye. everytime someone walks by the tank he darts to his spot in the back of the tank and my dad was home so he prolly spooked him and he hit it.

what i did so far was
i checked water parameters when i got back and everything was in check, it hasnt eaten anything while i was away so nothing would cause a spike.

i also did a water change (30%) and treated with melafix for 1 week and the problem is still there. im thinking of trying maracyn2 next? but i would like some suggestions first.

hes in a 75 gallon running a fluval 405.
hes approx 5 1/2", i had him for awhile


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmmm, definitely keep monitoring it to see if it worsens. If you have some Melafix & Pimafix handy, you can probably try using some of that to see if it improves.


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

Smoke said:


> Hmmm, definitely keep monitoring it to see if it worsens. If you have some Melafix & Pimafix handy, you can probably try using some of that to see if it improves.


yes ive been using melafix for the week i was back but it hasnt improved


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What exactly were your params?


----------

